

Grand Theft Auto 4 expected to sell 9 million copies (reviews have been overwhelmingly positive) - henning
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080428/ap_on_hi_te/games_gta_iv_launch

======
goofygrin
saw a commercial this weekend... looks beautiful. Too bad I'd have to buy a
$300 gaming machine that I'd never play after the initial week of marathon
gaming to play it.

(as I did with the Wii -- got it, played for a while, then it was played more
by other people than me, then I sold it and haven't missed it yet).

Video games are just a huge time sink for me. I just end up tired with cramped
hands and nothing to show for it (other than hours and days of my life
wasted).

